# For all drivers wanting more pay from Uber and Lyft



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

Won't happen until they are forced to do it. They are paying us as little as possible, and charging the customer as much as they can. Asking them for more money is a waste of time. Apple is charging a grand for their new phone. Is asking them to charge less going to work? Hell no. What we need to do is get behind a third company that pays us more and treats us better. Probably charges the customer the same or a little more than the other two. Then we get behind that new company, spread the word to everyone, and start abandoning the original 2. Will that happen? Doubtful, but that's the only chance we have.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Theres already two cities for case study .

One is Austin Texas. Uber and Lyft were banned and Ride Austin was born. Rate were good, drivers got paid. Drivers moved to Austin just to cash in. It was popular and everyone loved it. Flash forward a year later and Texas deregulated rideshare. 

Uber and Lyft return.

Ride Austin ridership plummets. They drop rstes to match Uber, ridership still plummets. Theyve since fired just about every employee but a skeleton crew to keep it running.

If a 3rd option that was thriving without U/L crumbles and collapses once they return, then trying to get a foot hold while theyre active in a city will be damn near impossible.

Second is NYC, where Juno was going to start and be the white knight every uber driver was dreaming of to rescue them of the horror of U/L. NYC was going to be the launching pad to a nationwide release. Owner had $360 million in personal assets to throw into its success. They debunked and sold to GETT. Ya heard much about Juno lately? Does it even operate still in NYC? 

Dream on. It's a duopoly, and there nit much that can be done.


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Theres already two cities for case study .
> 
> One is Austin Texas. Uber and Lyft were banned and Ride Austin was born. Rate were good, drivers got paid. Drivers moved to Austin just to cash in. It was popular and everyone loved it. Flash forward a year later and Texas deregulated rideshare.
> 
> ...


Can't argue with anything you said, but I do think there is room in this huge rideshare market for a third app that, on average, pays drivers more, and charges riders more. There's always room for a higher quality, higher price option. They have them in supermarkets, hotels, cars, just about everything.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Garbage Plate said:


> Can't argue with anything you said, but I do think there is room in this huge rideshare market for a third app that, on average, pays drivers more, and charges riders more. There's always room for a higher quality, higher price option. They have them in supermarkets, hotels, cars, just about everything.


Only there isn't. No one is going to pay more for a driver, charge the customer more, and be able to take away market share from the highly marketed Uber. Lyft has a hard time doing it themselves, they have almost ZERO market share in downtown Fort Worth. If I get pulled into downtown Fort Worth, I might as well log out of Lyft. I will get nothing from them, even when Uber is surging. Why? Because most drivers are already logging off of Lyft because, well, Uber is SURGING. Why would I take a Lyft request when I can make twice as much with Uber?

The same scenario will play with a 3rd player... they may get a handful of drivers, but then Uber will surge and they will quickly abandon that app.

The rideshare market really isn't as big as you think it is.


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Only there isn't. No one is going to pay more for a driver, charge the customer more, and be able to take away market share from the highly marketed Uber. Lyft has a hard time doing it themselves, they have almost ZERO market share in downtown Fort Worth. If I get pulled into downtown Fort Worth, I might as well log out of Lyft. I will get nothing from them, even when Uber is surging. Why? Because most drivers are already logging off of Lyft because, well, Uber is SURGING. Why would I take a Lyft request when I can make twice as much with Uber?
> 
> The same scenario will play with a 3rd player... they may get a handful of drivers, but then Uber will surge and they will quickly abandon that app.
> 
> The rideshare market really isn't as big as you think it is.


You've been right so far, but I don't agree. There are people willing to pay more for better service. Every day people pick the Marriot over Econolodge. And Uber does not own a monopoly in surge pricing. Pay more to drivers, charge slightly more to passengers, including surge pricing when necessary. You will get the best drivers, driving better cars. Many people will choose that option.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Garbage Plate said:


> You've been right so far, but I don't agree. There are people willing to pay more for better service. Every day people pick the Marriot over Econolodge. And Uber does not own a monopoly in surge pricing. Pay more to drivers, charge slightly more to passengers, including surge pricing when necessary. You will get the best drivers, driving better cars. Many people will choose that option.


False. Theres a reason Select is dying in many markets. I drove Select in Atlanta and it died almost to be non existent.

Drivers ive heard here in Dallas with select ability say it is 10% of their trips if theyre lucky.

The consumer Will go with the cheaper option more often then not. The not part wont be enough for a 3rd competitor to survive off of the crumbs of Lyft.

You can dream all you want. If it were possible someone would have done it by now. Someone with $360 million in personal assets couldnt get it done in NYC, but keep on dreaming.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

No one has the marketing budget to unseat Uber. Drivers will always be easy to find... but the cost of customer acquisition will be enormous.

And all Uber has to do is drop rates... drivers will still drive. 

Unless there is something that a new startup can provide (unique experience.. something) there is nothing to fight over but price.


----------



## clayinaustin (Jul 11, 2018)

The rider will ALWAYS pick the cheaper ride. I do alot of Uber Pool (and Lyft Shared) rides just because the rider wants the cheapest ride available. Since many drivers do both Uber and Lyft, making the Marriot vs Econolodge comparison is irrelevant. The drivers (and the service) are the same. Uber/Lyft are only going to be a good "side hustle" for people who have spare time to burn. No one is going to get rich doing a job that a High School dropout can do. Get over it!


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

clayinaustin said:


> The rider will ALWAYS pick the cheaper ride. I do alot of Uber Pool (and Lyft Shared) rides just because the rider wants the cheapest ride available. Since many drivers do both Uber and Lyft, making the Marriot vs Econolodge comparison is irrelevant. The drivers (and the service) are the same. Uber/Lyft are only going to be a good "side hustle" for people who have spare time to burn. No one is going to get rich doing a job that a High School dropout can do. Get over it!


I don't have anything to get over. Calm down. I just don't believe that "riders will always pick the cheapest ride". It's just not true. I have done many XL rides for 1 or 2 passengers. They chose to pay more for whatever reason. There is room for a 3rd company that offers higher quality cars and drivers for a higher price. That company can afford to pay drivers more. I do admit it hasn't happened yet but I believe it will.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

There is a third company that has teased us with launching, but has not yet. Ridvy, a division of Google. Look it up. If they launch they have the resources and willpower to make a major dent in Ubers business in the US.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

Mista T said:


> There is a third company that has teased us with launching, but has not yet. Ridvy, a division of Google. Look it up. If they launch they have the resources and willpower to make a major dent in Ubers business in the US.


I checked out the site...IF that is truly funded by GOOGLE, it is not a good representation of them...the site looks cheap and tacky and FULL of errors...smells and looks fishy to me.


----------



## ANIMUSSPERO (Sep 13, 2018)

That website... It said " a driver cum...."what......


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

ANIMUSSPERO said:


> That website... It said " a driver cum...."what......


exactly!!!..lol


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> False. Theres a reason Select is dying in many markets. I drove Select in Atlanta and it died almost to be non existent.
> 
> Drivers ive heard here in Dallas with select ability say it is 10% of their trips if theyre lucky.
> 
> ...


Select is not dying in real markets lol



Garbage Plate said:


> I don't have anything to get over. Calm down. I just don't believe that "riders will always pick the cheapest ride". It's just not true. I have done many XL rides for 1 or 2 passengers. They chose to pay more for whatever reason. There is room for a 3rd company that offers higher quality cars and drivers for a higher price. That company can afford to pay drivers more. I do admit it hasn't happened yet but I believe it will.


Lol I just did a 72 mile select ride last week. People choose the expensive options. The problem is most drivers are too dumb to find them


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

Mista T said:


> There is a third company that has teased us with launching, but has not yet. Ridvy, a division of Google. Look it up. If they launch they have the resources and willpower to make a major dent in Ubers business in the US.


Thanks for the info on Ridvy. They do look like a higher quality, same or higher cost option to Uber and Lyft. A 10% commission to drivers is fair and reasonable in my view. Being an old guy I really like the minimum age of 25 for drivers! Unfortunately looks like they haven't posted much in months. If anyone knows more about them, or any other active TNC besides the evil 2 please post.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mista T said:


> There is a third company that has teased us with launching, but has not yet. Ridvy, a division of Google. Look it up. If they launch they have the resources and willpower to make a major dent in Ubers business in the US.


I just checked it out. Riders will not pay more...so...

Check some price estimates for the same trip. I tried one from in town Houston to IAH and the estimate was $23 for uber, $33 for Ridvy. Also from my home in sugar land. $37 for uber, $59 for Ridvy. Btw it used to be over $50 for uber. I'd get about $36. That "more consistent" pricing has really ****ed us over.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Ironically, the first place to get bent over by Uber is launching a 3rd ride share company soon. They have already hired drivers, have made all potential drivers go through drug tests, fbi background checks, face to face interview and vehicle inspection. They will be priced less than taxis and more than uber/Lyft most likely. Cars will be 2010 or newer, forward/passenger cams will be in all cars on the road. For an additional fee, the pax can pick their driver. Let's wish them luck, if this works in Charlotte, it may work in other markets. Would you pay more to get in a car that was newer, and not being driven by a felon, with a crack pipe under the seat? I don't know any more details yet, when I do I will post. Company is NC based. Oh, and they are going to pay drivers more per mile.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Ironically, the first place to get bent over by Uber is launching a 3rd ride share company soon. They have already hired drivers, have made all potential drivers go through drug tests, fbi background checks, face to face interview and vehicle inspection. They will be priced less than taxis and more than uber/Lyft most likely. Cars will be 2010 or newer, forward/passenger cams will be in all cars on the road. For an additional fee, the pax can pick their driver. Let's wish them luck, if this works in Charlotte, it may work in other markets. Would you pay more to get in a car that was newer, and not being driven by a felon, with a crack pipe under the seat? I don't know any more details yet, when I do I will post. Company is NC based. Oh, and they are going to pay drivers more per mile.


I can't stop laughing!


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Just received my Ridvy invitation to drive, maybe, well in the future. They want you to put stickers on your car, keep app open and advertise. Don't think this is going to be a hot seller. I like the $1.20 per mile part, would be 2x what CLT pays.
Order 3 stickers for $20 and then in 6-9 months we may have enough drivers signed up in your market.
Is this a sticker scam? I guess if you sell a million stickers at $20, not a bad day.



vtcomics said:


> I can't stop laughing!


Here is the Clt company, don't know when they are going to go live at this point. I did speak with them and indicated that drivers would dump uber and lyft if they could get $1 per mile $5 min guarantee. We will see if anything happens.

https://scoopme.com/


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Garbage Plate said:


> Won't happen until they are forced to do it. They are paying us as little as possible, and charging the customer as much as they can. Asking them for more money is a waste of time. Apple is charging a grand for their new phone. Is asking them to charge less going to work? Hell no. What we need to do is get behind a third company that pays us more and treats us better. Probably charges the customer the same or a little more than the other two. Then we get behind that new company, spread the word to everyone, and start abandoning the original 2. Will that happen? Doubtful, but that's the only chance we have.


I agree there are people that will pay more for better cars and better service, The 10% (if that's the number) that choose to request Select is that market

Uber started as a "black car" service. They only got big when they opened the door to lesser cars and cheaper customers

But that sliver of the market that wants, and is willing to pay for better service is still there. And Uber is still there to serve them.

What you are not going to do is convince the x riders to pay more for better cars and service That option is already there for them and they aren't taking it.

I just don't think there are enough folks willing to pay for the better service to support a new "better quality" rideshare company

Neither do I think we are going to convince Uber to take less of our customers fare (and let us keep more) than they now. Look around there are new drivers to take the place of every one of us old drivers as we get discussed and quit

Those of you that have read my stuff before, know where I'm going here. If there is a market of folks that want better service and are willing to pay for it and if you want some of that market (and increased pay) for yourself....quit your *****ing and don't wait for someone else to do it for you..... go out and get some for yourself

Incorporate Buy the insurance, get the necessary permits and start advertising your private ride service. Use Uber until you you get too busy for Uber and give your card to every Uber rider you serve, Charge Uber rates and your pay increases by 50%

What I'm saying is don't wait for someone else to build another better Uber for you. Do it yourself; for yourself


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I think people would pay more for drivers who are older and have had an FBI background check as well as an in person interview. I meet so many riders who dragged their heels about changing to Uber/Lyft from taxis because they didn't want to get in the car with "just anybody and their own car". I was one of them. Used to take a taxi to the airport for $45 instead of Lyft for $13 because it seemed scary to get in the car with a stranger and some old car. I know, taxis aren't much more, but it FEELS like they are safer to a lot of people. So if someone advertised better vetted drivers, I think a lot people would go for it, especially older folks who trust taxis and parents paying for their children's rides (like college students). I would have switched to Uber/Lyft a long time ago before I started driving but I heard horror stories of 21 year old felon drivers with 20 year old cars.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

More pay to the staff won’t turn McD into a fine dining establishment


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Ya know I think about the economics of rideshare often and it is just odd that we as drivers are unhappy with the pay and U/L can't post a quarterly profit and riders often seem unhappy due to surge pricing and drivers cancelling on them. Is anyone happy? Why isn't rideshare making all of us happier and/or richer? My take is that consumers simply do not pay enough for the tremendous convenience our service provides. Right now, riders are able to enjoy a period of time where drivers are carrying the load for them by making such teeny incomes. I certainly don't blame people for not wanting to pay one cent more for a ride. The bummer thing is increasing fares prolly won't even trickle down to us lowly drivers.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

We have 3 rideshare apps here, I work for all 3, riders will always choose the cheapest, if one app is darer than the other ie surge pricing they will pick the cheapest at the time, OR they support their preferred app, some only use the local app to support local, and don’t care about the price, aslong as it’s cheaper than a taxi, otherwise they will take a taxi instead, 
Or they will take a free trip or discounted and don’t care which app they use, which I use to my benefit, i hand out my referral card code for oppositions app, which increases my income, I’ve paid zero commission to two apps because of referral bonuses, 

Being a contractor you need to think outside the square to increase income, I’ve signed up to charge lime scooters, I’ve also signed up to ship parcels locally, so now I work for 5 companies, plus a 6th getting my referral cards delivered, plus I work the best hours, refined my expenses, gain as many reward schemes, cherry pick trips between apps,

Uber’s pay does suck, what I hate about Uber’s prices is how they decreased the price by 20% 3years ago,for us here, then realised they are losing money so instead of putting prices back up, they put their commission rate up, from 20 to 25% I’m lucky I’m on 20.


----------



## HotrodsTX (Nov 26, 2018)

Mista T said:


> There is a third company that has teased us with launching, but has not yet. Ridvy, a division of Google. Look it up. If they launch they have the resources and willpower to make a major dent in Ubers business in the US.


After two Weeks of the launching I finally got a ridvy ride. Scared the shit out of me. all of a sudden my phone said "RIDVY driver you have a customer". I was like WHAT is that! Im in Tennessee and it was nice to get $1.21 a mile and 90% pay. My customer said he started using it after another driver in Minnesota Told Him. My passanger said he is only using ridvy because the drivers are so happy and talkative. He stopped using UBER because the drivers are sad and made he depressed. After the ride I was wondering how I got paid because ridvy did not ask for any personal information when I signed up. About an hour later I get a text message from CASH APP that said I had a deposit from Ridvy. That was pretty cool. I think its the greatest thing to come along to put us drivers first. but It's going to be an uphill battle for them because most customers will not choose Ridvy because they cost a little more. Or maybe they will. Only time will tell. I will not fly spirit airlines even when they are the cheapest. I prefer to pay more and ride Delta. The customer will choose at the end of the day.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I received the invitation to buy the stickers from Ridvy, but don't know when they are arriving here in CLT. It will be great at the aiport, lyft riders are having a hell of a time getting a fare with no surge ever.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't know how it is for everyone else but I live in a suburb that borders Philadelphia where car insurance rates are through the roof. I've only been doing this for a few weeks on the side but I've noticed that at least half of my rides are from people who cant afford cars or insurance. They're using rideshare to run everyday errands and to get to and from work ect. It seems to me that a big portion of the rideshare market is people who use it out of necessity and not necessarily convenience. They are always gonna go with the cheaper option.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Lyft riders take rides to fast food places of work and home in my market. They like Lyft because they send out coupons and never surge. I stopped driving for lyft for this reason, without surge, it's not worth it. Many people are spending $20-$30 a day and more on rideshare. Their income is $7.-8.50 an hour in many cases. I don't understand the math, then again, I am making less than they are when you factor in mileage deduction. There are a ton of my passengers that have broken down cars and DUI(s) that prevent them from driving anywhere.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

HotrodsTX said:


> After two Weeks of the launching I finally got a ridvy ride. Scared the shit out of me. all of a sudden my phone said "RIDVY driver you have a customer". I was like WHAT is that! Im in Tennessee and it was nice to get $1.21 a mile and 90% pay. My customer said he started using it after another driver in Minnesota Told Him. My passanger said he is only using ridvy because the drivers are so happy and talkative. He stopped using UBER because the drivers are sad and made he depressed. After the ride I was wondering how I got paid because ridvy did not ask for any personal information when I signed up. About an hour later I get a text message from CASH APP that said I had a deposit from Ridvy. That was pretty cool. I think its the greatest thing to come along to put us drivers first. but It's going to be an uphill battle for them because most customers will not choose Ridvy because they cost a little more. Or maybe they will. Only time will tell. I will not fly spirit airlines even when they are the cheapest. I prefer to pay more and ride Delta. The customer will choose at the end of the day.


Sounds good! Hopefully it will have legs and be competitive. I signed up today but am doubtful they have rolled out to our tiny city.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> More pay to the staff won't turn McD into a fine dining establishment


you're right that boober is the mcdonalds of transportation.


----------



## Bear1976 (Nov 27, 2018)

Garbage Plate said:


> Won't happen until they are forced to do it. They are paying us as little as possible, and charging the customer as much as they can. Asking them for more money is a waste of time. Apple is charging a grand for their new phone. Is asking them to charge less going to work? Hell no. What we need to do is get behind a third company that pays us more and treats us better. Probably charges the customer the same or a little more than the other two. Then we get behind that new company, spread the word to everyone, and start abandoning the original 2. Will that happen? Doubtful, but that's the only chance we have.


Uber takes half of the rate they charge. It's to bad that they have scab drivers working for them so we can't all stop driving and shut them down for a day or three.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

mch said:


> I don't know how it is for everyone else but I live in a suburb that borders Philadelphia where car insurance rates are through the roof. I've only been doing this for a few weeks on the side but I've noticed that at least half of my rides are from people who cant afford cars or insurance. They're using rideshare to run everyday errands and to get to and from work ect. It seems to me that a big portion of the rideshare market is people who use it out of necessity and not necessarily convenience. They are always gonna go with the cheaper option.


I call them DMV rejects.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I’ve seen 8 companies come and go, “fare”s pitch was fair to the rider fair to the driver lol, gone. Austin is full of millionaires they just want a fast quick ride.

Ride Austin is struggling but an amazing company and gives to charities , still struggling because people want fast and cheap.

There are people that want a better service but they aren’t going to go out of there way to try and make It happen. Give amother example let’s say everyone wants quiet sounding leaf blowers, with enough push people can make it happen, everyone want it but people would rather just put up with it because it doesn’t get in the way of their interests. In other words people only care as much as a passing thought lol oh hey got to go my lyft is here while I was typing this (joke)

My personal favorite was Fasten, just a fun company and they charged you at the end of the week based on how much you made. Also their rating system was thumbs up or thumbs down. No stars. They had huge money backing them but pulled out because they knew it was a loss no matter what they did.

What’s messed up is they threw a huge free concert to show how they were here and guess what people did? They took Uber’s and lyfts to the concert. Humans suck. Fasten was awesome.


----------



## unadhesived (Jul 7, 2017)

Sue them then own them. Loober and schyte. If we unite, we can own them. 

The idea of ride-sharing wasn't theirs anyway. VCs steal ideas from common people like us. 

No contractor accepts a job before it knows what job it is. Uber breaches contract everyday all day and pays off who it can to rule in it's favor. Corruption in the justice system is epidemic and needs to be addressed. 

If we can get 20 people together we can sue them without lawyers. There is a way to win.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

FinerThings said:


> I think people would pay more for drivers who are older and have had an FBI background check as well as an in person interview. I meet so many riders who dragged their heels about changing to Uber/Lyft from taxis because they didn't want to get in the car with "just anybody and their own car". I was one of them. Used to take a taxi to the airport for $45 instead of Lyft for $13 because it seemed scary to get in the car with a stranger and some old car. I know, taxis aren't much more, but it FEELS like they are safer to a lot of people. So if someone advertised better vetted drivers, I think a lot people would go for it, especially older folks who trust taxis and parents paying for their children's rides (like college students). I would have switched to Uber/Lyft a long time ago before I started driving but I heard horror stories of 21 year old felon drivers with 20 year old cars.


Seriously, your position represents a nano percent of the riding public.
I bet your employer pays for that $45 airport ride, subsequently giving u little incentive to economize and be a smart consumer.



Dan2miletripguy said:


> Ya know I think about the economics of rideshare often and it is just odd that we as drivers are unhappy with the pay and U/L can't post a quarterly profit and riders often seem unhappy due to surge pricing and drivers cancelling on them. Is anyone happy? Why isn't rideshare making all of us happier and/or richer? My take is that consumers simply do not pay enough for the tremendous convenience our service provides. Right now, riders are able to enjoy a period of time where drivers are carrying the load for them by making such teeny incomes. I certainly don't blame people for not wanting to pay one cent more for a ride. The bummer thing is increasing fares prolly won't even trickle down to us lowly drivers.


Life expectancy in the USA has dropped to 78YO.
The reason is because of the 47,000 suicides & drug OD
What was ur question Ren, is anyone happy?

https://www.popsci.com/life-expectancy-declining


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

FinerThings said:


> I think people would pay more for drivers who are older and have had an FBI background check as well as an in person interview. I meet so many riders who dragged their heels about changing to Uber/Lyft from taxis because they didn't want to get in the car with "just anybody and their own car". I was one of them. Used to take a taxi to the airport for $45 instead of Lyft for $13 because it seemed scary to get in the car with a stranger and some old car. I know, taxis aren't much more, but it FEELS like they are safer to a lot of people. So if someone advertised better vetted drivers, I think a lot people would go for it, especially older folks who trust taxis and parents paying for their children's rides (like college students). I would have switched to Uber/Lyft a long time ago before I started driving but I heard horror stories of 21 year old felon drivers with 20 year old cars.


People always want what they can't afford, and the cost of providing such a service would be astronomical. If there is a niche market that values taxicab "safety" over rideshare convenience and comfort, I haven't seen it. Those people are best served in the backseat of a taxi driven by a someone who couldn't even pass the Uber background check.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

There are only two systemic changes that would result in rideshare drivers being paid more: 1) *Government Regulation* (it's now completely *deregulated) *2) *Organized labor with Collective Bargaining*.

*Organized Labor with Collective Bargainin*g is highly unlikely as rideshare driving attracts they type of human being low on ability for delayed gratification


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> More pay to the staff won't turn McD into a fine dining establishment


Well your not wrong BUT...

proper pay and management will keep a McDonalds as a 4 star yelp reviewed business, not Rated F by the health department.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Has anyone had any recent experience with Ridvy?? I tried signing up but our little city isn't in the mix yet.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Garbage Plate said:


> You've been right so far, but I don't agree. There are people willing to pay more for better service. Every day people pick the Marriot over Econolodge. And Uber does not own a monopoly in surge pricing. Pay more to drivers, charge slightly more to passengers, including surge pricing when necessary. You will get the best drivers, driving better cars. Many people will choose that option.


Uber makes fake surge to get drivers in more busy areas, and also they are making pax pay 3-5x more and only adding a couple dollars to drivers trip. FUP



dryverjohn said:


> Ironically, the first place to get bent over by Uber is launching a 3rd ride share company soon. They have already hired drivers, have made all potential drivers go through drug tests, fbi background checks, face to face interview and vehicle inspection. They will be priced less than taxis and more than uber/Lyft most likely. Cars will be 2010 or newer, forward/passenger cams will be in all cars on the road. For an additional fee, the pax can pick their driver. Let's wish them luck, if this works in Charlotte, it may work in other markets. Would you pay more to get in a car that was newer, and not being driven by a felon, with a crack pipe under the seat? I don't know any more details yet, when I do I will post. Company is NC based. Oh, and they are going to pay drivers more per mile.


Hard to request a specific driver when they could be anywhere in a 25 mile radius at any given point in time, or off that day, or not online.


----------



## HotrodsTX (Nov 26, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Has anyone had any recent experience with Ridvy?? I tried signing up but our little city isn't in the mix yet.


They are licensed in California and are in San Francisco.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Garbage Plate said:


> Won't happen until they are forced to do it. They are paying us as little as possible, and charging the customer as much as they can. Asking them for more money is a waste of time. Apple is charging a grand for their new phone. Is asking them to charge less going to work? Hell no. What we need to do is get behind a third company that pays us more and treats us better. Probably charges the customer the same or a little more than the other two. Then we get behind that new company, spread the word to everyone, and start abandoning the original 2. Will that happen? Doubtful, but that's the only chance we have.


How much would it take for drivers to BUY SIDECAR
AND GET IT GOING AGAIN ??


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Yup i remember when uber was paying pretty good then they lowered prices saying it was to get more riders and drivers out. Riders were paying those prices and didn't mind at least in my college town. If they would of just left it alone we might be making money today


----------

